# Dog Ate Some Of My Pot Brownie!



## nom8nom (Mar 21, 2011)

So my dogs probably about 60 lbs. Ate a little less then 1/3 of my double dose brownie. She ate about half a box of pop tarts and is super out of it now. I hear you should make them throw up with hydrogen peroxide? suggestions?


----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Mar 21, 2011)

i wouldnt induce vomiting that could be dangerous in itslef--its virtually impossible to overdose on marijuana--and if there wasnt any chocolate in the pop tarts its not dangerous for the dog


----------



## nom8nom (Mar 21, 2011)

Graczi. the pop tarts were cookies and cream. But i know it takes pounds of chocolate to be toxic, and she always gets into shit anyway.


----------



## sebastopolian (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree don't make the dog throw up... I saw I friend of mines dog eat a shit load of them & the dog puked it up itself. Then crashed for hours. But I would just keep an eye on her breathing & if she doesn't seem right call the vet. She should be fine. Goodluck & Peace.


----------



## kevin (Mar 21, 2011)

my 50 pound pit freaks out during thunder storms, i feed him half a cookie and he is out for quite a few hours and when he wakes i don't see any side effects. i would just let your dog sleep it off.


----------

